# If you had to replace your current grinder. which one would you replace with?



## williejohn (Apr 4, 2015)

Lets say. for whatever reason you had to replace your current grinder. which one would you choose, would you replace it with like for like with your current one, or buy a completely different one, and your reason please. The reason i ask, is because I have to get another grinder, and it seems to me that you all have lots of different ones, and there is not a single one or two that seem to be very popular, but quite a lot. oh there is a the catch it must a used replacement. For those who reply, I thank you for taking the time in helping me choose a grinder. ps, as for price i`m not sure, i`m sure you experienced members will tell me that, i`ll need to spend x amount to get a descent grinder, again many thanks.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Do you mind a doser, weigh each dose or want on demand, any size considerations etc


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Mythos One. Cos Scotford and Gwilym use them!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It goes in waves grinder wise.

There will be 10 Caedo owners in a while

Quite a few mythos owners ( used to be alot more )

Used to be quite a few royal owners

Still quite alot of Ek43 owners

And hg1

I think its a good spread , shows how subjective taste it

Also machines owned tend to be a function of either stuff getting passed on, what comes up reconditioned ( mazzers from costa ) or good deals that happen ( Caedo- Exchange rate for vesalabs etc) or rave review ( zenith )


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I changed from a very kitchen friendly Mazzer Mini E with Super Jolly burrs to a modified dosered Robur.

As part of that change I 'interviewed' an EK43 and a Versalab at the Titan jam. Never intended to interview the Robur but it was there, and I loved the way it tasted in the cup and actually the way it looked - quiet authority. If this was the only grinder I could have, I'd be happy. It's big but brilliant, and I like the doser. So all in all an unforeseen but excellent partnership.

I have to downsize as part of a move abroad so I've bought an E92. I chose it because it's a big conical burr (like the Robur) but it has a small body and can be modified for single dosing. It's a size thing. I just hope it's as good as the Robur.

Given a free hand, unlimited cash and the space I'd like to have a large flat burr too either an EK43 or a Peak. The reason for this would be to see what mono-modal grind is all about or more precisely what very high extraction yields are all about.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Aaargh! Short answer none of the above. My ideal grinder has yet to arrive. Big conical, single dose, low or no retention, no static and not too huge. Motorised HG1 or Monolith about as close as it gets.


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

I'd opt for the Ceado E37S on the basis of DavecUK's excellent review at http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/CeadoCoffeeGrinderReviewv1.5.pdf. I followed Dave's recommendation regarding the Eureka Zenith 65E and have been very pleased that I did. Reasons for reaching higher at some stage: (1) I've got a Vesuvius now and Dave considers the 65E and Mazzer SJ to be entry level to get the best from it and (2) I've got to, upgraditis is part of the makeup for a coffee lover (isn't it?)!


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Vario > EK43

It'd have to live where the microwave is though and that's broken at the minute...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Obnic said:


> Given a free hand, unlimited cash and the space I'd like to have a large flat burr too either an EK43 or a Peak. The reason for this would be to see what mono-modal grind is all about or more precisely what very high extraction yields are all about.


It seems to be a common misconception, but all the grinders you mention appear to be bimodal in the espresso range. I think a lot of folk are mixing up 'uniform' (more particles of a similar size, tighter distribution) with 'unimodal' (one unique peak...which doesn't seem to be the case for these grinders).


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The EK actually produces more fines etc etc etc


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

MWJB said:


> ...I think a lot of folk are mixing up 'uniform' (more particles of a similar size, tighter distribution) with 'unimodal' (one unique peak...which doesn't seem to be the case for these grinders).


Agreed. My lax use of language not helping things either.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

No brainier HG one.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I still look towards the Versalab M3 from time to time.


----------



## Davnt (Mar 27, 2015)

With realistic funds, probably a Major


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Flibster said:


> I still look towards the Versalab M3 from time to time.


Especially the customised piece of art slas111 purchased. Drool worthy!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

None


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

dwalsh1 said:


> None


With a Major and a Nino, why does that not surprise me?!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Versalab M3 and HG are on my awesome grinders list. Don't think I could ever justify either at the moment.....one day though .....after the lottery win.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd have the mythical ZR-71


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> I'd have the mythical ZR-71


Wasn't that an early version of the ZX Spectrum?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> wasn't that an early version of the zx spectrum?


zx81?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> I'd have the mythical ZR-71


Ah the stealth grinder.....


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Daren said:


> zx81?


With spill-proof keyboard!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ah the stealth grinder.....


With a 16k ram pack


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> With a 16k ram pack


16!!! You're so posh Urbs...


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Frank's masterpiece. Cannot remember the name though


----------



## williejohn (Apr 4, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Do you mind a doser, weigh each dose or want on demand, any size considerations etc


sorry for taking so long to reply, i`ve been very busy, and thanks for your time, i`m still trying to decide on that also. What would you recomend, for a 1-2 cup espresso person a day?


----------



## williejohn (Apr 4, 2015)

sorry for taking so long to reply, i`ve been very busy, and thanks all for your time


----------



## williejohn (Apr 4, 2015)

for a 1-2 espresso cup per day person, with £300, maybe stretch it a bit, which used grinder would you recommend would suit my needs

many thanks for your time and trouble


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Have a chat with Coffeechap and see what used commercials he may have noting your 1-2 espressos per day, retention may be an issue to consider as well.

hope of help (to answer the original thread question replace my 65e...with a 75e or a mythos maybe..anything where the top burr is the static one as hate redialling in after a clean)

John


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

At that price point doing only 1-2 espressos a day you really can't get better than a Pharos as long as you don't mind a little effort hand-grinding. Pharos is undergoing a redesign at the moment so can't get hold of new ones at the moment - second hand turn up occasionally and again might be worth having a word with CoffeeChap as he keeps an ear close to the ground so may be aware of one coming on to the second-hand market before it appears!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I have an Ceado E92 and if I "had" to replace it e.g. it broke (unlikely)....then I would get another E92.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Do you change beans a lot or stick with the same one?


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Do you change beans a lot or stick with the same one?


If I had the space (no problem), money (bit of a problem) and not at least a willingly wife, I would get a PEAK,

And I miss my former Mahlkönig k30


----------



## Davnt (Mar 27, 2015)

Does anyone have a rough idea on long Ti burrs will last for home users?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Davnt said:


> Does anyone have a rough idea on long Ti burrs will last for home users?


I'm guessing longer than some forum members


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Davnt said:


> Does anyone have a rough idea on long Ti burrs will last for home users?


Come on fess up you bought the black royal off eBay didn't you


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Davnt said:


> Does anyone have a rough idea on long Ti burrs will last for home users?


If you grind 1 kg per week and always check your coffee carefully before putting it in the grinder, 25-30 years.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Money no object?

Perhaps Terranova's grinder... or the ZR-71, which may never be sold commercially, but we can dream.

To answer the OP's question however rather than just stating grinder I will never own, the top of my list is the Mythos at the moment. I can't see any advantage to most (all..?) of the Mytos ones upgrades when it comes to home use, and there is no way I would ever justify the cost of an EK.


----------



## Davnt (Mar 27, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Come on fess up you bought the black royal off eBay didn't you


Nay. I'll send you a PM of what I got though.


----------



## mfortin (Mar 19, 2014)

Go for Terranova single dosing grinder. You cannot go wrong with this.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mfortin said:


> Go for Terranova single dosing grinder. You cannot go wrong with this.


I think it is probably out of the price range of nearly everyone on here ...


----------



## williejohn (Apr 4, 2015)

johnealey said:


> Have a chat with Coffeechap and see what used commercials he may have noting your 1-2 espressos per day, retention may be an issue to consider as well.
> 
> hope of help (to answer the original thread question replace my 65e...with a 75e or a mythos maybe..anything where the top burr is the static one as hate redialling in after a clean)
> 
> John


thanks, that a good tip


----------



## williejohn (Apr 4, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> I have an Ceado E92 and if I "had" to replace it e.g. it broke (unlikely)....then I would get another E92.


nice to hear, but what if you was only doing 1-2 cups of espresso a day, would it still be suitable?

thanks again


----------



## williejohn (Apr 4, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Do you change beans a lot or stick with the same one?


thats another area i`ll have to venture into, at the moment i`m buying supermarket beans, but then coming on this forum and others, and reading that I need freshly roasted beans, (obviously more expensive,but i suppose like everything, you get what you pay for) i decided (right or wrong) that I would would be wasting my money until I got a decent grinder. At the moment I have a Cuisinart.

thanks for replying


----------



## williejohn (Apr 4, 2015)

mfortin said:


> Go for Terranova single dosing grinder. You cannot go wrong with this.


thanks for the reply, i`m taking note of all the recommendations


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

williejohn said:


> thanks for the reply, i`m taking note of all the recommendations


Its like £6000


----------



## williejohn (Apr 4, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Its like £6000


wow!


----------

